# Dog flap



## alexdo (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi, I want to get my cockapoo a dog flap - she is born end of September so not yet fully grown I don't think. 
Are they easy to get fitted?
Should I wait until she gets a bit bigger? She had her first groom recently and is actually half the size she was before


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SO she is 8 months old....she will be mostly the size she is going to be.
I dont have one so I dont know if they are hard to get fitted or not.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

It depends if you want to get it fitted in a glass French door or a conventional wood, upvc or composite door.

A friend has just has a cat flap fitted in a glass French door - the flap is brilliant, it's activated by the cats microchip so no other cats or animals can get in. I think the flap was around £75, and they paid about £110 to have it fitted (it's more expensive in a glass door)

I have thought about it a couple of times, but am worried that Tilly will go outside and get dirty paws and I won't be there to wipe them, plus her weird stone obsession would mean that my lounge carpet would permanently be covered in her collection of stones!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha funny Tilly - I have up the battle of wet muddy floors during winter, I'm so grateful for some dryer weather - I couldn't even put a door mat down as wreck it Ralph would chew it and make more mess!!
They're were some fab doggy doors at crufts, I think they were flexi doors - not the cheapest....
http://www.dogdoors.co.uk/index.php?cPath=1 
If that doesn't work - google plexi dog doors


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lexi and Beemer have their own door, she'll know how to size them. We've considered a dog door but Rufus has a full time doorwoman instead.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My two use the old door from my last dog. It's an extra large. The only thing that was a problem was the height. At first they needed a ramp but now they go in and out all by themselves. I wouldn't get a small one. I thought mine was too big. But it's really a good size. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alexdo (Oct 26, 2013)

I have been quoted £300 cash in hand for a glass door flap - that's a medium staywell flap which is 14" high and 10" accross.
Chilli is almost 8 months old and currently about 15" high and 9 kg - is that about as big as she will get?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My two kept growing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

